# Hours of study per course M. Div



## uberkermit (Mar 5, 2009)

I am investigating the possibility of the GPTS M. Div program by distance ed. Yes, I know Dr. Scott Clark would definitely not approve!  

Basically I am trying to determine the feasibility of entering the program given my time constraints. I am wondering how many hours of study per day I can expect to do, per course. I want to do well, and master the material, so I would like realistic times to allow me to do this.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 5, 2009)

Why wouldn't Dr. Clark approve? (Are you jesting b/c he teaches at Westminster?)

I would say go for it. It is a great school...and that is my unbiased opinion.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 5, 2009)

A general estimate would be 2 hours per course credit, per week. So for a three credit course, 6 hours outside class. Also, you add time for papers (I don't know, 3 hours per page.)Then you adjust based on how you perceive you are doing. I'm sure you can slide by with less than that by cramming and using other people's notes, but you said you actually wanted to master the material. 

Really, though, in seminary the classes are designed to be springboards for further research. So, the goal would be to exceed the requirements of the class.


----------



## larryjf (Mar 5, 2009)

Dr. Clark doesn't like distance Ed...that's probably what he meant by not approving.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> A general estimate would be 2 hours per course credit, per week. So for a three credit course, 6 hours outside class. Also, you add time for papers (I don't know, 3 hours per page.)Then you adjust based on how you perceive you are doing. I'm sure you can slide by with less than that by cramming and using other people's notes, but you said you actually wanted to master the material.
> 
> Really, though, in seminary the classes are designed to be springboards for further research. So, the goal would be to exceed the requirements of the class.



This is the general rule of thumb for all education. Things are modified as you learn your own strengths and weaknesses. Two hours of extra study per hour of class is a good starter to think about.


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 5, 2009)

larryjf said:


> Dr. Clark doesn't like distance Ed...that's probably what he meant by not approving.



Yes that is what I was referring to.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Mar 6, 2009)

Brother, the two (2) hour per credit hour is a rule of thumb. The reality, however, is that nearly every professor will assign you more work than you can do in the two hours of study per credit hour. Having just completed seminary, I would say most of my professors assigned work as though they were the only people teaching. In other words, you must expect more.


----------

